# No Creep Release Aid with Fine Tension Adjustment(New)



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

To shoot your best, one must be able to fine tune the trigger tension for optimal timing. With this release, simply turn the large hollow set screw on the back with a allen key. The tension spring can be replaced by removing the set screw, then switch the spring with a stiffer or lighter one for a new range of adjustment.

Patent Pending Design...

Check them out at:
www.thecenterx.net

Three Finger Version attached:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Very nice looking release!!! May have to try this one out someday. Still looking for "the one."


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Sharp loking releaser, impresse of the finnish 7 colors  

/7Jari


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the comments.......

Christopher C Porter
President & CEO
CCPorter, Inc.
www.thecenterx.net


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

very nice looking release...does this work like the new carter evolution?


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Key Features*

No.......



This is a trigger based design, which can and should be shot with back tension. It was designed around shooters who use back tension.

Key Features are:
1. Micro and Macro adjustable trigger tension.
2. No Creep
3. Durability and reliability

Thanks
CCPorter, Inc.


----------



## onlybarebow (Apr 11, 2004)

*Great Product*

CCPORTER is a great company to deal with
they have a great product, and some of the best customer service in the industry!
thankyou for the great product !
Anthony Schmidt
R&A Custom Strings


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

What a great product, I have test the Mako and CX 1, I liked the Mako best, and my wife did shoot best with the CX 1.
it is so easy to fine tune the releaser with the tension screw, and they are so well builtet, and the finnish is outstandig


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Looks really nice.....


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

Intriguing. Message sent via your website.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

*$$$$*

How much $$ do these run? Comparable to a Carter in price?


----------



## onlybarebow (Apr 11, 2004)

*mako and cx1*

both releases are great! There is actually a sale in progress on the cx1, 
I own both releases I prefer the mako for hunting (4 finger) and the cx1 for spots.
chris is an excellent guy to deal with, not only with business but for tech support. 
check out the link...
http://thecenterx.net/Archery/Archery.html


----------



## PennMan (Jun 17, 2006)

*question*

Does the square button on the side close the release from the open position or does it just lock the jaw closed after you close ot on the loop?


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Square Button*

It cocks the release only and does not close the jaws on the D-loop. The jaw has to be closed as a separate operation.

Thanks
CCPorter, Inc.


----------



## richard frankli (Nov 5, 2006)

*mako*

hi,i have my new mako very cool thank you!


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

We have been shoting the Mako relesears, what a great product, thanks,
and they also are sharp loking  

// Jari & Ingrid


----------

